# 625 Coming Out of Screen Saver Help



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

On the DISH Player-DVR 625 is there a way to not have channel 101 be what comes up after you hit select from the screen saver? Thats what always comes up no matter what we were watching previously. Thanks.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

37 views and nobody knows the answer? Not like this place typically.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Never seen it - when I push the "Select" button, it goes to the channel that was previously being watched. Then - I do use it in Dual mode.


----------



## TBeck2000 (Aug 3, 2007)

My new 625 tunes to 101 when you hit the select button as well. I looked through all the menus and did not see anything that would change this function. I use mine in Dual mode as well.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

They started shipping out recievers with Locks Set for certain channels.

Even though it is not officially(No Password set yet) set... they are.

Go into the Locks Menu and Clear All Channels in the Channel Locks Screen.

I would also set and unset everything just to make sure. Like Lock/Unlock PPV, Ratings, System, etc.

I had this problem on my 722... It was always going to channel 9900 coming out of StandBy because I was on 9424 ESPN-HD and all the 9600+ were channel locked.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

Did this fix your problems?


----------



## TBeck2000 (Aug 3, 2007)

UGAChance said:


> Did this fix your problems?


Removing all the locks did fix my problem. I had to do it twice (once for TV1 and TV2). Thanks.


----------

